# Wild things.



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Lots of wildlife this weekend I missed a picture of a large coyote because I left my camera in my other car when I was picking up my spotter car.

This picture puts inot perspective the size of this nest.









I only saw one young eglet, but he wouldn't come all the way out. Little bugger.









My best picure so far of a redstart. Lots of them in the woods as I hear them all the time, but they seem to hide in the tree tops.









This dobson fly was my first subject with my macro lens.









This doe thought I didn't see her. Sneaky!









I had the sun in my eyes when I took this pricture of this partridge. Until I got home, I thought it was a baby turkey.









If you look close you can see some young bank swallows. Again I didn't see them until I got home. lol









My best guess is this is a king bird. Why he picked a tree with no leaves is beyond me.









While practing my stalking skills I came upon this little guy. Wish I could be so lucky with his grandpa.









Lots of stuff last week.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Great photos now I really don't want to be at work:lol:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Super pictures as usual Splitshot, I don't think I would want you sneaking up on me.:lol: :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

As always, great pictures especially the pic of the dragonfly. I know people have asked, but what kind of camera do you use and is it good in low light/indoor situations as well?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks guys I really enjoy taking pictures. Steve, I have a Canon 20D. It is an 8.3 megapixel camera and takes some very good pictures. It is an SLR camera which means you can change lenes. 

The light issue is complex based on what lens I am using and what settings I am using. The lens I want for low light conditions is about $6,500.00 and it will be a long time before I get one.

The camera itself you can purchase for about $1,200.00. My telephoto cost more than the camera, and doesn't take good pictures early of late in the day. A tripod helps. but it is limited. My wide angle lens works okay at dusk, but a flash or external light is better.

Good equipement helps, but it takes lots of effort but that is what makes it interesting. Anyway thaks for asking.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Ray, I have a decent Sony 5.1 Megapixel digital, GREAT for outdoor pictures (see below), horrible for situations such as indoor sporting events, weddings, and especially graduations where the stage is illuminated and the rest of the room is dark, and action shots. Thanks, I'll look into it...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Steve,

That is a great picture. The camera I had just before my current one was a Sony 707 5.1 megapixel and as you have shown it takes excellent pictures.

The biggest problem I see is camera shake. There was enough light to take the picture of that fawn, but I didn't use a tripod so it isn't crisp like the dobson fly. 

The picture of the bank swallows is good enough until you try and see the babies. If I had held my camera still instead of just snapping a shot off they would have been much clearer.

The longer the lens the more important it is to hold steady. I used my camera stick to take the pictures of the eagle but I was standing in the river and the water was moving me a little and is why they are not as clear as they could be.

I am happy with the redstart even though I took the picture off hand. Almost like holding your rifle steady. All your pictures will trun out much better if you use a good tripod or even if you just think about holding still.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, this is something i have been meaning to ask for a long time and this looks like a good opportunity. The bird that you refer to as a partridge is actually a ruffed grouse isnt it? i hear people call them partridges all the time, but i always thought they were grouse.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

jcurtis said:


> OK, this is something i have been meaning to ask for a long time and this looks like a good opportunity. The bird that you refer to as a partridge is actually a ruffed grouse isnt it? i hear people call them partridges all the time, but i always thought they were grouse.


One and the same. My dad calls them Partridge or 'Pat's', most people call them Grouse.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> It is an SLR camera which means you can change lenes.


Splitshot, Fantastic critter pics. I just love outdoor photography.

Just a small correction to your definition of SLR. SLR stands for Single Lens Reflex. This means you view your subject through the same lens that you photograph it.
Cameras that view through a different opening than the lense are called Rangefinders.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey Ray  

By the title, I thought you were talking about Scarletfever :lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks PWood. You are correct and I should have phrased it differently. You can actually add lenses on some rangefinder cameras but correct me if I'm wrong. You can change lenses on all SLR cameras.

When I move up to a 14 megapixel camera (some day) I can use the lenses from this camera. I think lots of them are interchangable. I do have two lenses that will only work with that camera, but when I sell it someday it should help the sale. I'll keep my telephoto and 1.4 extender.

And yes John I see your point and know you are a lucky man. Anytime you need some of those pictures taken, I will be available. lol


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Splitshot -
Great pics, I especially like the ones of the redstart and the fawn. Very nice!


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Splitshot, got your pm

They are awesome pics... what telephoto lens do you use... I have a 70-200mm L, but it is way too short. I want to get the 100-400L IS. That cost about 1500.00. One of these day. I have most of my photo's at these two links http://www.pbase.com/pporonto/galleries and http://community.webshots.com/user/pporonto

I love the shot of the redstart... amazing. Yes, I agree it is a Eastern Kingbird.... 

Keep up the great shots


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Thanks Ray, I have a decent Sony 5.1 Megapixel digital, GREAT for outdoor pictures (see below), horrible for situations such as indoor sporting events, weddings, and especially graduations where the stage is illuminated and the rest of the room is dark, and action shots. Thanks, I'll look into it...


Great picture.... Reminds me of movie, river runs through it...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Paul

I looked at your pictures and they are excellent. That lens you want, is the one I used to get the redstart.

It seems crazy to me that the kingbird would nest in a dead tree like that, unless maybe it is an old nest or something. I really blew the shot of the bank swallows. I could have taken some good ones with my telephoto had I known the young ones were there. Missed opportunity for sure.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> Thanks PWood. You are correct and I should have phrased it differently. You can actually add lenses on some rangefinder cameras but correct me if I'm wrong. You can change lenses on all SLR cameras.


Well, not all SLRs have interchangeable lenses. I have a Fujifilm 4.1mp with 10x optical zoom that is an SLR with a fixed lense. I believe there are a few others too.


----------

